# Kyboe...your thoughts?



## redkelpie (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi WUS's. I'm wondering if any of you know anything about KYBOE watches. I became aware of them while I was browsing on the web; they're BIG and outlandish (48 & 55mm), and I can't wait to drape one over my scrawny little wrist! I have a 42mm Seiko diver that I never wear because it's just too small (!) and doesn't satisfy me at all. I love big, heavy, serious looking watches, and a 55mm Kyboe certainly qualifies!

So if any of you know anything about this brand I'd be most interested in your thoughts and impressions if you have one. All I know is that they are made in China, but the movement is by Citizen. Also, I believe they are heavy watches :-!; I hope this is true! I haven't seen one in the flesh, and I'm planning to buy online...I think it will be tons of fun for not much money! Of course, I'll provide feedback when it happens.

In the meantime, any info would be most welcome...and my thanks in advance.


----------



## ilanvfs (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't seem to find much about the build quality. For the price point of over 400 I would hope that they have sapphire crystal with AR coating and good build quality considering they are using cheaper movement. i am myself a fan of miyota movement but only certain ones. I find the 8n24 skeletenozied movement nice and some of the newer 9s50 etc.. that allow hacking. These don't seem to use them. I am not even sure if your getting automatics for that price which is a little ridiculous.


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Never heard of KYBOE watches before. If you liek large watches have a look at the Tissot Seastar 1000 Chrono 48mm.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

If you like BIG, but prefer a higher quality and a brand with history, look on German made Laco. (www.laco.de )
55mm .

If your wrist is skinny, and you like BIG watches, please post a few pics! 
We need a cheerful moment on WUS now and then!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Never heard of them either but sounds like typical fashion watch stuff which I'm not familiar with.

Buy what makes you happy but note that a 55mm watch on anyone's wrist is anything but a serious watch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Never heard of. Another fashion brand. Nothing to be overly enthusiastic about I'd say. Gor for whatever floats your boat.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

They look more like Stuhrling Originals to me..


----------



## Attorney Daley (Nov 2, 2011)

I own several colors of the Kyboe 55mm watches. They're fun and fashion both at the same time. 
Also, I like the price, and in comparison to many other watches out there it is cost competitive. 
It never fails that when I wear one of the Kyboe watches someone will actually walk up to me and ask me about the watch. It is really something that I enjoy wearing. I can't wait to get one of their new Camouflage and Neon watches.
I give the Kyboe 55 mm two thumbs up |>|>


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far - thread moved to Fashion Watches.


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi there,

New to forum but have found it very useful for research for auctions etc so far.

I bought one of these a little while ago. Complete spur of the moment thing. £40 at auction.
It's MASSIVE. Especially on my weedy 6 1/2 inch wrist!









For those who wanted a laugh, this is it on my wrist, with its light on:









It is really comfortable to wear, though, in spite of it's size and weight, most likely thanks to its good strap.

It's ok since I only spent £40 on it plus £15 for its three new batteries (yes, 3 batteries!).

I wouldn't spend more than £100 on it. |>|>


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's my Kyboe!

Pretty hilarious watch on my 6,7" wrist. Very uncomfortable, screw in crown is low quality, quartz, ridiculous LED light that doesn't actually light the dial so you still can't read anything in the dark. It's fun though, and it was a gift so I can't complain. I'll put it up for sale when I can be bothered to.


----------



## one human (Sep 11, 2011)

From a design perspective, I'm not a fan of these Kyboe watches. While the watches are large (which I don't mind), I find the proportions to be off. The dial/face is small while the bezel is huge. Doesn't work for me, but to each his own.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not my cup of tea. What is the pusher for ?


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

The pusher is for the (practically) useless LEDs. 

They make the watch look all sparkly but do absolutely nothing to illuminate the dial or hands.

Brilliant!


----------



## Shift (Apr 21, 2012)

Mmmm....

Sparkly!


----------



## JessPope1990 (May 19, 2012)

The KYBOE are pretty nice and now with the new prices of only €130 good to buy. That's like 165USD or so. Finally the chance to get all colors (ok, maybe not that much)


----------



## joshjarr96 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have two and i *LOVE!!!* them ones a 48mm and the other is 55mm. I love the 55mm because more people notice it and i get more compliments, but the 48mm is goregous too.


----------

